# [email protected] game thread



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This Denver/Dallas game is just barely into the 4th quarter, I sure hope we don't miss part of the Blazer game. Will they make us sit through the rest of this game?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks like they held up the Blazers game until this game finish. Cool.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

What the hell Shaq?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

How the hell is Shaq still in the game after doing that to Joel? Knocking him down is one thing but then falling on him and using his face to break his fall with the ball is BS!!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Hopefully Joel is alright. We would be screwed six ways to Sunday missing another big man.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

2 fouls on LMA already.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice seeing Roy scoring early.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We need you Joel!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice tap by Sergio.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice pass by Sergio. Time to bench him.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

30 points in the first quarter? holy smokes!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Sergio is a rare gift that's wasted in Nate's hands.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hahah, that's funny.

Shaq be lucky though!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I love how Oden bought it for a second hehe.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Our bench plays so much better at home.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice pass!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

4 assists in 4 minutes for Sergio.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Jack doesn't ever pass to someone else on a fast break.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RoyToy said:


> 4 assists in 4 minutes for Sergio.


2 turnovers in a min.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Man, Sergio went from playing great to sucking real quick, those turnovers, a missed shot, and bad defense. Still, Jack makes a turnover on a fast break, nothing.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

WHY IS THIS AMERICAN EXPRESS COMMERCIAL SO LOUD? HAPPENED LAST GAME TOO!

:azdaja:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm glad Nate pulled Jack.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

#10 said:


> Man, Sergio went from playing great to sucking real quick, those turnovers, a missed shot, and bad defense. Still, Jack makes a turnover on a fast break, nothing.....


That's Nate complaint about Sergio, he'll do real well, but after a while he'll start getting a little wild. He did well though and will get more time.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Holyyyy crap. That was awesome. Wish I was there instead of watching it on TV.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

James Jones is GOD


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

That Jones guy is pretty good.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Xericx said:


> James Jones is GOD


I'm starting to agree with you!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

James Jones Again!!!!!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I want a lineup of Roy, Webs, Jones, LA, Przybilla to start the second half. 

Let's end this in the third quarter and put the foot down.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Wife just reminded me to turn the heat down.

I told her the Blazers just did.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I missed half the game and now I'm checking the box score.

Ok ok ok whats with the 11 man rotation?

I don’t mind it seeing how much parity in talent the team has its just kinda weird.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

2k said:


> I missed half the game and now I'm checking the box score.
> 
> Ok ok ok whats with the 11 man rotation?
> 
> I don’t mind it seeing how much parity in talent the team has its just kinda weird.


Joel got hurt about 50 seconds in, so Raef had to come in. Raef and LaMarcus both had 2 fouls, so Channing had to come in. 

James Jones spreads the offense, so he got some minutes. That's 8 right there. Add to that Outlaw, Jack and Sergio..and you have the 11.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

2k said:


> I missed half the game and now I'm checking the box score.
> 
> Ok ok ok whats with the 11 man rotation?
> 
> I don’t mind it seeing how much parity in talent the team has its just kinda weird.


Don't worry about it.

I'm sure Nate will get Josh some PT in the 2nd half. :biggrin:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

that smash looked really bad just now on tnt. shaq should have gotten a flagrant for it!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

that move by roy, was bad-***..


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on Blazers, close this game out!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks like challupas


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy to TO for the jam!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Excellent game!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Very nice game for national tv!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

You hear that fool say this was are first winning streak of the season? What about four games in row earlier in the season?


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

mgb said:


> You hear that fool say this was are first winning streak of the season? What about four games in row earlier in the season?




I heard that too... not cool. Now I have to watch the rest in hopes that it gets corrected.

JMK


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

That Outlaw dunk late in the game was vicious!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I have to say having BRoy miked up is sweet. Was cool to see inside the locker room and see some of McMillan's foreshadowing  I like how having Roy miked up showed the nation some of his personality. That Oden joke was great haha.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

What was the Oden joke? I was watching on a muted TV in a sports bar tonight.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Travis Outlaw
20 pts, 7 rebs, 53% shooting, ZERO turnovers.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> What was the Oden joke? I was watching on a muted TV in a sports bar tonight.


Roy told Oden that Shaq told him to tell Oden that he's lucky he doesn't have to face him.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

c_note said:


> Travis Outlaw
> 20 pts, 7 rebs, 53% shooting, ZERO turnovers.


He couldn't even manage a double double! Trade him!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I just watched the video highlights on ESPN.com, and it sounded like the commentator called him "Tracy" Outlaw.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I went to the game and was in one of the suites. Great fun! The atmosphere is so much better than the past few years it's unbelievable. LMA and TO both had terrific dunks!


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

mgb said:


> Roy told Oden that Shaq told him to tell Oden that he's lucky he doesn't have to face him.


:thinking2:


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

That dunk on Cook at the end was SICK!!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I think the Roy joke was that when the captains met up at center court before the game, Shaq and Brandon just said whats up. But when Brandon went back to the bench, he told Greg that Shaq said Greg was lucky he was injured and couldn't play.
In reality, Shaq never said anything about it, and the TNT guys joked about how Brandon was messing with Greg. Good stuff.

Other thoughts...
- Outlaw dunk... SICKEST thing I've seen in awhile. I want that poster.

- James Jones.. what a difference he makes. He not only can shoot but he's just damn smart out there, tells people where to go and just knows how to play the game. If only Martell can pick his brain a little bit, I think both can be similar-type players.
And that block Jones had on Zo was impressive.

- The Ernie Johnson thing about saying it was the Blazers first winning streak. He probably mixed up his notes with Miami as the Heat haven't won more than one game this season.

- Call me impressed with Outlaw. The only question is if he can just be consistent.

- Loved listening to the TNT guys, particularly Kevin Harlan and Doug Collins. They did a great job, very complimentary to the Blazers and raved about our young guys and how good the potential of this team is with Greg coming back and adding another lottery pick.

- Miami is horrible, and they're done. They won't make the playoffs. They're old, unathletic other than Wade, and just don't have the right mix of players.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I was there and was very upset that miami kept hitting so many outside jumpers..good thing we pulled it out...LMA's dunk was the play of the year off of the Jones block..whoa..LMA has some length! TO's throwdown was the icing on the cake.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I was conversing with friends during most of the game in a sports bar, but Travis' dunk over Cook brought me out of my seat. Then I realize how ridiculous I looked at that moment. Still, I implored my friends to look at the reply before sitting down again.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

I knew JOnes could be like this having seen him several times burn us last year but he has been hurt till now which slowed his showing us what he can do.

the great thing is that he is a defensive, sharp-shooter and a veteran just what the young Blazers need.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

c_note said:


> Travis Outlaw
> 20 pts, 7 rebs, 53% shooting, ZERO turnovers.


Testify. He's becoming our third scorer in the clutch. Playing with lots of confidence.

Go Blazers


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

For video of Jones' block that led to LA's dunk in the first half...

http://www.nba.com/video/

There's a link to it. I've watched it over like 10 times... just nasty, love the reaction of the bench, and even KP on the baseline raising his fist.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> I knew JOnes could be like this having seen him several times burn us last year but he has been hurt till now which slowed his showing us what he can do.
> 
> the great thing is that he is a defensive, sharp-shooter and a veteran just what the young Blazers need.


Jones it proving to be exactly what I expected - a younger, taller version of Ime Udoka. He has Ime's smarts and ability to hit the open shot - plus being 3" taller doesn't hurt, especially on defense.

BNM


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

And James Jones was part of the Randolph trade because of the trade exception and such. The announcers were right in that Frye and LMA were built into this team to play with Oden. Both can shoot from long range and Oden will be the post up. So its expected that Frye can't play as tough at center because that's not what he's there to do for the future.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

thats all good boob, never hurts having a sharp shooter on the time that doesnt need a lot of touches.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Watching the game, I kept hearing how Miami let key players go because of money issues. And I thought, how lucky that Portland won't have that problem. If the Blazers win a title, do you think Paul Allen will let key players walk rather than pay them? 

Sometimes he irritates me, but there are advantages.

And I loved the analysis, about how young teams have to first start winning consistently at home, then start winning on the road. Give the home fans something to come and cheer for. And they showed a replay of Travis' buzzer beater at Memphis, all the players hugging him, and talked about the exuberance of young teams. They made the Blazers look like a fun team with a great future, despite bumps in the road. Which is true, but how often do we hear it from anyone outside Portland?


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Found this note at the end of the Kerry Eggers article:

_NOTES — Portland center Joel Przybilla said he was knocked unconscious for about 30 seconds after being run over by O’Neal, who was called for an offensive foul on the play 49 seconds into the game. Shaq then pushed the ball in Przybilla’s face as he fell to the ground. “He apologized for it several times during the game, but I told him I didn’t remember,” said Przybilla, who returned in the second quarter and finished with two points and eight rebounds in 24 important minutes. “First thing I remember is, I looked up and Brandon was standing over me.”... _

I'm not a shaq fan. Never liked him. BUT. some people have mentioned that his fall on joel was potentially dirty. I liked that he appologized several times throughout the game.

Though to have joel black out for 30 seconds...that could have really affected Joel.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

c_note said:


> Travis Outlaw
> 20 pts, 7 rebs, 53% shooting, ZERO turnovers.



It's not his stat line tonight so much that I like. It's the fact he is developing consistency, and confidence.


----------

